# HAPPY NEW YEAR! - Almost



## gopro (Dec 30, 2012)

*Since this is the first message board I ever became a member of I know I have many friends who have remained here all of these years (think I joined like 2001?). In addition my good friend Rob has remained the head honcho, which shows dedication and perseverance! I am very happy IMag.com is still a force on the web and thus I just want to wish everyone a happy, healthy, successful and safe New Yea's Eve and 2013 as a whole!

God Bless!*


----------



## gopro (Jan 1, 2013)

*Now...HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!! 

Set the bar high in the New Year and BELIEVE that you can reach all of your goals. KNOW in your heart and soul and mind that everything you want is there waiting for you, not as a possibility, but AS REALITY. *


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 2, 2013)

happy new year to everyone


????????.......????????? - ?????????? - YouTube




??????? ???????????? Kalanta Protoxronias & Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy New Year to you, Gopro!


----------



## gopro (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Smoothy said:


> Happy New Year to you, Gopro!



Well heck yes a RESPONSE! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Slowpoke2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------

